# Market at All Time HIGHS, Manufacturing at 37 yr HIGHS, Biden is winning !



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.

What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.

Trump didn't understand this and he never took the appropriate action to contain covid. He never took covid seriously
_"This is nothing, it will all disappear"   "It's the flu"   "We're rounding the curve"   "Maybe we could inject bleach"_

Right now, we have the Biden stimulus bill that has strong bipartisan support amongst Americans, the Biden infrastructure bill, and the Biden re-opening boom.  Add to this the mini-tech revolution, and we have all the pieces in place.

The Biden BOOM could be the biggest economic expansion in US history. The new ROARING 20s. Trump and his idiot supporters are going to hate everyday of it, because they hate America.  Party over country.

This is why we elected Biden, to crush covid and fix the economy.  None of this would have happened if Trump won re-election.

USA ! USA! USA ! USA !!!

"I hope he fails"
-Rush Limbaugh...









						U.S. manufacturing sector index races to 37-year high in March
					

It's the clearest sign yet that a much anticipated economic boom is probably underway.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

The economy is expected to boom in the second quarter, and that’s good news for stocks
					

Strategists expect even more economic growth in the second quarter as more vaccines roll out, businesses reopen and consumers spend their money.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Oddball (Apr 1, 2021)

*HOORAY FOR THE WALL STREET BANKSTERS!*

Got-dammit are you liberoidals facile minded twits.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> 
> What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.
> 
> ...


so youre celebrating the elite getting richer under biden???

why dont you care about middle america getting poorer??


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

Oddball said:


> *HOORAY FOR THE WALL STREET BANKSTERS!*
> 
> Got-dammit are you liberoidals facile minded twits.


You prove my point perfectly.  You hate America.  You hate American success under democrat administrations.

If this same thing happened under Trump you would be praising it, but under Biden you hate it...

PARTY OVER COUNTRY.  No republican cares about America at all, they just care about their party.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> 
> What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.
> 
> ...


The internet and Dot Com explosion made Clinton's economy. He did his best to fuck it up with NAFTA.

Biden's new infrastructure plan will kill manufacturing by raising corporate taxes. Jobs will leave and companies will be rewarded for outsourcing instead of punished. Trump turned that around. Biden, not Biden, his handlers want the Middle class gone and people dependent on government. Just like Obama he wants to lower our standard of living to play piggy bank for countries that hate us.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2021)

Watch silver and gold...that will tell you that the dollar is going to be worthless in less than a year.....


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> 
> What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.
> 
> ...



It has nothing to do with Biden.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> ...


AHAHAHAH!!!

Suddenly a stock market at all time highs and Manufacturing at 37 year highs is bad !!!!

PARTY OVER COUNTRY !!!!

The GOP hates America, they only care about the party.

WOWWWW!!


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> 
> What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.
> 
> ...


OMG. This whole economy now is Trump. Biden can't even get on a plane or control his dogs from shitting on the floor you stupid idiot.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > *HOORAY FOR THE WALL STREET BANKSTERS!*
> ...


What  you're exhibiting right now is party over country, you fucking Marxist hack.

The market rising under Trump wasn't a result of money printing.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > *HOORAY FOR THE WALL STREET BANKSTERS!*
> ...


only the elite are getting richer while the rest of us get poorer,,


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Trumpsters crowed when the market went up before.

Trumpsters have zero (0) credibility on this topic.  None.  Sad, silly jokes.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> ...


It has everything to do with Biden.

He is beating covid, so the economy can re-open (Trump failed at this)
He passed the necessary stimulus to help struggling families that did nothing wrong.
He is going to pass infrastructure that will provide good middle class jobs, and make America stronger and more efficient.

You people are just pissed because Trump failed to do these things.

Biden is winning


----------



## Nostra (Apr 1, 2021)

Trump economy is still rolling despite Veggie Joe killing tens of thousands of jobs.

Thank you, President Trump!


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


sorry jr but I have never liked wallstreet,, it takes from the people and makes the rich richer,,


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > *HOORAY FOR THE WALL STREET BANKSTERS!*
> ...



Trump repaired the business climate from the over-regulated/overtaxed mess that was Obama.

Biden is taking us right back.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> The Trumpsters crowed when the market went up before.
> 
> Trumpsters have zero (0) credibility on this topic.  None.  Sad, silly jokes.


The market going up under Trump wasn't as a result of virtually unlimited money printing, you disingenuous tribalist asshole.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 1, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Trumpsters crowed when the market went up before.
> ...


There's one now!


----------



## Oddball (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Blow it out your ass, fucking  fraud.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Trumpsters crowed when the market went up before.
> ...


There was no QE or immense "infrastructure" projects with no visible means of financial support from '17 - '21....You're a goddamn moron.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

Oddball said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Yes it was.

Trump was the king of government debt and money printing.

From day 1 Trump ramped up government spending and deficits to record levels, then the Fed had to resumes QE 4 in 2019...  Remember that... I doubt you do.

Trump bankrupted America.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

Oddball said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


AHAHAHA!!!

You are so pissed that Biden is winning.

America is so strong right now because of Biden, and you hate it.

Party over country...


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

Oddball said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


YES THERE WAS YOU DUMB FUCK...

QE 4 (QE lite) in the fall of 2019...

You are a total joke. AND Trump spent $ trillions of borrowed money and raised the deficit to extreme levels before covid.









						Jeffrey Gundlach says the Fed may have to start 'QE-lite' to boost bank reserves
					

DoubleLine CEO Jeffrey Gundlach said the Federal Reserve might need to embark on quantitative easing to increase the money supply.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


your defense of the uber rich is telling me you dems have lied all along and you dont give a shit about the common man,,


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> 
> What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.
> 
> ...


160k Covid kills in 2 months, an all time high, thousands of jobs eliminated another record, thousands of illegals flooding the country a new record!  Looneytunes Dim.


----------



## AntonToo (Apr 1, 2021)

And now a word from our genius x-President who had world's best bussiness expertise and words:

*Trump warns stocks will 'disintegrate' if he loses.*









						Trump warns stocks will 'disintegrate' if he loses. But stocks are climbing as Biden pulls ahead
					

President Donald Trump is warning a blue wave in November will crash into Americans' investment portfolios. Wall Street, however, is hardly cowering at the prospects of a Democratic sweep.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


cnbc hahahahahaha Dim news hahahaahaha


----------



## Claudette (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



You dumbass. The market was high when Trump was POTUS. The market goes up then the market goes down. Doesn't matter who is in the WH. Lets see how the market does if the stuttering fucks bills get passed.

You Dem idiots backed that stuttering fuck who is bankrupting the country. What an idiot you are.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


You're blowing smoke...

I am very happy the market is at highs, and manufacturing is at highs, and the economy is about to boom, and the middle class is going to boom, just like it did under Clinton.

You're just pissed because Biden is winning, America is winning, and you have no job skills to compete in this booming economy.

Maybe Biden will raise minimum wage for you...


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


160,000 Covid kills
Stimulus and Infrastructure just fancy terms for welfare paid for by those Pinochijoe said he would not tax.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

Claudette said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Your tears make me happy.

Enjoy the Biden BOOM

Party over country.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Pinochijoe is a demented old goof just like....you.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Did he fall again?


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


trust me jr my skills are plenty and haven't made min wage in decades,,

but the fact remains youre supporting the rich getting richer while the rest of us loose,,


----------



## Oddball (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


The money Trump borrowed -an unforced error- was to support current federal spending and bureaucratic bloat, not as a means to prop up Wall Street, you fucking ignorant buffoon.

Trump used tax policy to entice funds sitting offshore on the sidelines into the markets, he didn't just print it up like your stammering stumblefuck Marxist  "president" is doing.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Apr 1, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



The ignoramus doesn't realize there are two main groups.

*Wall Street* represent the rich and big business owners.

*Main street* represent the middle class and small business owners.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Well if you had job skills you wouldn't be losing.
Stop being so lazy and get some job skills.

You need the government to bail you out for your bad decisions in life.  

It's not my fault you made bad choices in life, don't blame me.  

Hopefully Biden will raise the minimum wage so you can get a raise...


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> He is beating covid, so the economy can re-open (Trump failed at this)


How do you think Biden beat your plandemic?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Why does a Dim support job skills hiding in your basement with your facediaper on?


----------



## Claudette (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



Not tears you dumbass. You're to stupid to realize what that stuttering fuck is doing and will do. 

Party over country you fucking idiot.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

Oddball said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


You mean to support all his spending bills...

Basically you are delusional and trying to re-write history. Get your facts straight moron:









						Senate passes spending bills to avoid a government shutdown, sending them to Trump
					

Congress is poised to avoid another government shutdown after lawmakers avoided a dispute with the president over funding for border barriers.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


WOW!! 

sorry jr I am 55 and retired and dont need your handouts and never did,,

my concern is my children and soon to be born grandchildren from the debt you dem and repube friends are putting on them,,,


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Hahahahahahaha A Dim giving a lecture on history rewrites hahahahahahaha


----------



## Oddball (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


I in fact didn't support his spending bills (actually, they were McTurtle's, Ryan's, and McCarthy's spending bills, but that's another argument)....I thought he should have vetoed them all.

And you're still an economically illiterate Marxist fucking clown.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 1, 2021)

antontoo said:


> Trump warns stocks will 'disintegrate' if he loses.


How many months have passed since Biden stole the White House?


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


Bush inherited a balanced budget with a projected surplus. Trump spent $Trillions and bankrupted America before covid...

Basically you are just mad that Biden is winning and the economy is looking great and you are trying to come up with a stupid excuse for Biden's wins.

You're pissed because Biden is winning and America is winning.

Stock market at ATH, manufacturing at 37 yr Highs, only a traitor would not like that...


----------



## BluesLegend (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Market at All Time HIGHS, Manufacturing at 37 yr HIGHS, Biden is winning !



You moron, it's still Trump's economy. Don't worry Biden has proposed over $2 trillion in tax increases that will kill jobs and the economy. Run your mouth AFTER Biden's tax increases hit


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


160k virus kills winning!


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


bush inherited fake book keeping from clinton,,,

and so much for you wanting profits to go back to the workers,,,
you wpuld rather they go to your rich friends,,

your avatar tells a huge story about you,,


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

Claudette said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


WAAAAA !!!
WAAAAAAAA !!!

just prepare yourself for a lot of crying over the next few years as this is just the beginning and the Biden BOOM will be the best in US history.

America is going to be so strong, you are going to hate it...


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


A very enjoyable, hopeful time.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


It's so funny, the president changes, and all of a sudden the idiot Trumpers don't like a good stock market and strong manufacturing data...

Trumpers are rooting for America to fail, yet Biden is still winning.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Trying to discuss economics with Trumpsters is a waste of time.

On no other issue is their arrogant ignorance more obvious.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Again, a Dim lecturing us about crying hahahahahahaha


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Pinochijoe is, like the old song says, a day tripper


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 1, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


But, Biden "beat covid"


----------



## 2aguy (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> 
> What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.
> 
> ...




Thank you President Trump and the republican governors who have opened up their states........Trump's 3 vaccines in under a year, and the refusal of republican governors to destroy their state economies have allowed some recovery.....

It will be squandered by the democrats as they continue to attack the economy...but we did what we could....


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Beat the kill records, yes.....a little behind the Trump pace on vaccinations though.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Lookit the arrogant fuckchop  project like a boss!


----------



## Claudette (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



No you need to prepare yourself for crying and it won't take long. There won't be and BOOM. We'll be lucky to avoid the Second Great Depression under that stuttering fuck.

America won't be doing very well under the stuttering fuck you voted for. Everyone will be seeing that before long.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



You're being mocked, toad


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 1, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > jbrownson0831 said:
> ...


He's on track to kill a million in 2021


----------



## Claudette (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



LOL If manufacturing is strong its because of Trump. Not your stuttering fuck. He's been in office three months and all he's done so far is add to the debt and fuck up the border letting thousands of illegals in. Many with the Chinese virus. 

That's your boy. Enjoy cause no one else will. Dumbass.


----------



## Staidhup (Apr 1, 2021)

Absolutely outstanding, the miracle worker raised his hands and poof... prosperity for all! Want to buy a bridge, I have a few for sale!


----------



## struth (Apr 1, 2021)

We are seeing the last of the great numbers from the Trump economic policies...in 6 months we will be longing for the good old days


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> 
> What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.
> 
> ...



What a beautiful day it is, hail Biden!   I mean it's spring, but Biden's president, it's obviously him


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

kaz said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> ...


Heil Biden.....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 1, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> ...


Communist democrats will lie about it.  Just like they are lying now .


----------



## Juicin (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> 
> What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.
> 
> ...



The market is not at all time highs..../


----------



## Oddball (Apr 1, 2021)

SassyIrishLass said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The complete lack of self-awareness of leftbats strikes again!


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Watch silver and gold...that will tell you that the dollar is going to be worthless in less than a year.....


Gold is down 7% under Biden and Silver is down 4%.


----------



## struth (Apr 1, 2021)

Claudette said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


yep...the dembots want us to believe that Xiden-Harris economic policies brought back manufactoring jobs...jobs that have been coming back since Trump's policies took effect...but they don't want us to believe Xiden-Harris's policies had any impact on the humanitarian crisis on the southern border.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Watch silver and gold...that will tell you that the dollar is going to be worthless in less than a year.....
> ...


Bullshit.....


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


You'll notice how much effort they're putting into changing the subject and putting you on the defensive.

They crowed about the stock market for Trump, and then deflect when it happens for Biden.

And they think it's not obvious, like a child who thinks they're getting away with a blatant lie.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

struth said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Well now Rachel Madcow has taken over the ratings lead with his big ole Adam's Apple so the propaganda flow is unobstructed to the sheeple.


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 1, 2021)

Claudette said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


You ought to check your spelling skills before calling others stupid.   Are all you nut job right wingers posting from the same beer bar?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

jasonnfree said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Oooh the uberelitist Dim Spelling Gestapo.  Wow what took you so long Commandant??


----------



## I c h i g o (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.



The economy was at an all-time high in pre-Covid era. Until the Democrats shot it down with their strenuous lockdowns. The Dow under Trump skyrocketed 10,000+ from what was left from the Obama Administration. The unemployment was also at record lows. And even gas at the pump was low. Not at what it is today.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Juicin said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> ...


True, but they are close. Especially the S&P500 and Dow...

*S&P500* (0.04%)
High: 4012.75
Now: 4011.24

*Nasdaq* (5.4%)
High: 14,175.12
Now: 13,452.71

*Dow* (0.3%)
High: 33,259.00
Now: 33,147.63


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Trumpster emotional breakdown just gets more delicious by the day!


----------



## Claudette (Apr 1, 2021)

jasonnfree said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



Oh another grammar Nazi LOL Nothing wrong with my spelling. No answers so you attack spelling?? LOL

All you left wing nut jobs post from the same bar.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> He is beating covid,



When he's not tripping up the stairs. He's awesome!!  DURR


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> The Trumpster emotional breakdown just gets more delicious by the day!


Is the breakdown of our Constitution and personal liberties tasty too? Criminal assholes seem to have your full support.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2021)

6.8 GDP predicted for 2021? Yep - Uncle Joe is winning ... BIGLY
We told you fools that it was all about beating the COVIDS - Trumpy Bear botched that test. 








						Goldman Sachs boosts US GDP forecast to 6.8% in 2021 and now expects $1.5 trillion in COVID-19 stimulus
					

The bank is expecting President Joe Biden's COVID-19 relief package to reach $1.5 trillion, up from its previous estimate of $1.1 trillion.




					markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


LOL

Moron.... 

*Gold* (-7.4%)
1/20/21: 1,865.90
Now: 1,727.30

*Silver* (-3.5%)
1/20/21: 25.73
Now: 24.84

You would have known that yourself if only you were capable of doing the math without my help.


----------



## AFrench2 (Apr 1, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It has nothing to do with Biden.


?

But I thought gas prices being up and migrants at the border was all Joe's fault?

How come not economic increases?


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

jbrownson0831 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Good that you're keeping track of her. Someone has to watch her.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Yes - And peaceful with no daily chaos and drama. Phewwww!!


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 1, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Like the border, you lying bag of shit.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Moron you can't pick out a week and say that's the trend...I said *watch* the precious metals market...not find a stupid daily number....hell the market is going to crash under the weight of all of Joe's debt anyway...
And speaking of that...where are you debt complaining libs now?....all that whining over spending under Trump....what a bunch of hypocrites....


----------



## Claudette (Apr 1, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Oh yeah. They bitched about the debt when Trump was POTUS. Biden is adding much more yet you don't hear the hypocrites screaming about the debt.


----------



## Claudette (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> The Trumpster emotional breakdown just gets more delicious by the day!



I'll expect to hear the same when the Bidenists break down. And they will once they finally realize what he's doing. LOL


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 1, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > It has nothing to do with Biden.
> ...



If you don't know by your age, it could not possibly be explained to you in a manner you would be capable of understanding.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 1, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Now the only daily drama is coming from the Trumpsters


----------



## Juicin (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Juicin said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



The only reason we're nto at all time highs is because his appointee Powell fucked up an announcement and caused a massive dip in the market

Might have been at all time highs the day he took office, idk

Hard to take credit for all time highs when the guy gave you an all time high market.....


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Now the only daily drama is coming from the Trumpsters


Really dummy?....no drama at the southern border?....man you tards are so under informed its not even funny....you must be trying to not know anything....


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> ...


Yes, the market did very well under Trump. But so far, even better under Biden. Here's the Dow...

1/20/17 (open) .... 19,795.06
3/31/17 (close) ... 20,663.22
*+4.4%*

1/20/21 (open) .... 31,017.54
3/31/21 (close) ... 32,981.55
*+6.3%*


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Now the only daily drama is coming from the Trumpsters



They really are becoming desperate. Deprogramming from the cult life may be needed.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Moron, I didn't just pick "any" dates. I showed you their performance during Biden's time in office.

Why get prissy with me just because it upsets you they're down so far under Biden?


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 1, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Now the only daily drama is coming from the Trumpsters
> ...


The more fascism the better.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 1, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Now the only daily drama is coming from the Trumpsters
> ...


Right on cue!


----------



## I c h i g o (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Yes, the market did very well under Trump. But so far, even better under Biden. Here's the Dow...
> 
> 1/20/17 (open) .... 19,795.06
> 3/31/17 (close) ... 20,663.22
> ...




The Dow Jones Industrial Average returned 56% during the Trump presidency, according to LPL. This represents an annualized gain of 11.8%, which is the best performance for any Republican president since Calvin Coolidge during the roaring 1920's. 

And since election day and up until inauguration day, President Joe Biden saw the sharpest gain on record in the S&P 500 of 12.8%, according to LPL. This compares to Trump's gain of 6.2%, and the previous record holder of John F. Kennedy and Bill Clinton, when the S&P 500 surged 8.8% between election day and inauguration day.


----------



## themirrorthief (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> 
> What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.
> 
> ...


didnt you forget something...the national debt is a colossal death knell hanging over this broke ass nation...thanks democrats, keep stuffing yourselves with pork


----------



## JWBooth (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> PARTY OVER COUNTRY !!!!


It takes a truly stupid motherfucker, with his/her/him/sheit head up their ass to think this is the case.


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



I suppose


----------



## AFrench2 (Apr 1, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> AFrench2 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


uh huh


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> And speaking of that...where are you debt complaining libs now?....all that whining over spending under Trump....what a bunch of hypocrites....


For one thing, debt isn't growing as fast under Biden. Debt grew on average per day...

Trump ... 5,341,951,869
Biden ..... 3,439,851,277


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> 
> What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.
> 
> ...


funny, now the president is the reason for wall street.  what was it when trump took office, oh yeah, he's just not interfering in what obammy did.  If my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## jc456 (Apr 1, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


name what trump did that was racist for power?

I've got this

Donald Trump has done more for African Americans than we think (msn.com)


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Claudette said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Well Trump campaigned on eliminating the debt altogether; but then grew the debt at the fastest rate in modern times.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Juicin said:


> Hard to take credit for all time highs when the guy gave you an all time high market.....


I agree with that. I'm using rightie logic which claimed Trump gave us all time highs despite Obama handing him all time highs.


----------



## JWBooth (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > You dumbass. The market was high when Trump was POTUS. The market goes up then the market goes down. Doesn't matter who is in the WH. Lets see how the market does if the stuttering fucks bills get passed.
> ...


Being that you are mentally stunted when it comes to your tribe, economics, and the part played by the Fed in market run ups, you are then fully prepared to own the results of what happens now.


----------



## kaz (Apr 1, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...



You think this propaganda ... disproves ... that you're the fascist?   Fascinating ...


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

jc456 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


He created jobs for blacks and the lowest unemployment for blacks in history....Dims hated that.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> I c h i g o said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Watch Americas future...Liberal rule does this....


----------



## DrLove (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > And speaking of that...where are you debt complaining libs now?....all that whining over spending under Trump....what a bunch of hypocrites....
> ...



No president added 8 trillion to the national debt in a lousy four years. And they said NOTHING about Dear Leader's tax cut for Paris Hilton that added a couple trillion to the debt even though 86% of it went to the top 1%.  Duplicitous motherfuckers!


----------



## Claudette (Apr 1, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



How much has the stuttering fuck added and will add if his bills go through??


----------



## my2¢ (Apr 1, 2021)

Most often the Bureau of Labor Statistics releases their monthly report on the first Friday of the month.  I haven't check their schedule to see if it will be coming out tomorrow but I'll be holding any applause until I see the report's figures for March.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

The craziest phenomena in politics:

GOP presidents have been so bad, so very bad. Bush fucked everything up (wars, katrina, economic collapse)  Trump fucked up everything covid and wasted $Trillions on handouts to the ultra wealthy.

Dem presidents have been so much better, Clinton, Obama Biden, none of them had the fuck ups Bush and trump had, plus Clinton had the best economy (Biden will be another Clinton).

Republicans try to act like they care about America, yet their presidents are the ones that fuck everything up.
the GOP is responsible for most of our problems right now.
the Dems have to fix the GOP mess AGAIN...
Bush and Trump were total failures.

Republicans hate America. They hate that Manufacturing, economy, stock market are at highs. We see it in the posts.

PARTY OVER COUNTRY. The GOP hates America.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

my2¢ said:


> Most often the Bureau of Labor Statistics releases their monthly report on the first Friday of the month.  I haven't check their schedule to see if it will be coming out tomorrow but I'll be holding any applause until I see the report's figures for March.


Its a holiday, report next week.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


  You and a whole lot of other people fall for this nonsense all the time.
Manufacturing OBVIOUSLY is not on a 37 year high. Obviously.
Manufacturing activity in EXISTING companies is reporting higher orders. That does not mean higher manufacturing.
In other words, if 5000 less companies existed next year, but the remaining companies had a higher percentage of orders - this index would be higher. Even though much less manufacturing is taking place.

Only a moron would think manufacturing now is higher than it was in the 80s. 
SADLY manufacturing is now less than 12% of the GDP. That is fucking awful.


----------



## Flash (Apr 1, 2021)

The Globalist Wall Street got its guy in.  They will make money in China.  Piss on the US.  Life is good.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


It is growing at the highest rate in 37 years.
Meaning it will power economic gains and GDP growth, which is what we want.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


 You just ignored what I typed, and kept parroting the same thing.
Course - that is what Trolls do


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Huh so you are saying the ISM verified data is fake???
Biden is such a good president that your only response to his greatness is he faked the data...

Good luck with that traitor...
I am extremely happy manufacturing is growing at it fastest pace in 37 years, clearly you are not...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Do you know how to read?
At what point did I say anything was fake?
I explained to you what this index measure actually is, and you ignored it. Because I am to take it you don't understand what I said.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Yea you are coming up with stupid excuses because Trump failed and Biden is winning.

Biden is projected to have 6+% GDP growth this year, Trump only had +2.8%, in his best year, barely better than Obama. Trump also borrowed $trillions to get that small increase.

Biden may be borrowing money, like Trump and Bush, but at least he is delivering the goods...

You hate American success under Dem presidents.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


 yeah... so like I said, you are a troll. Not interested in anything other than trolling.
Because that is all you have the mental capacity to do.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

I c h i g o said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the market did very well under Trump. But so far, even better under Biden. Here's the Dow...
> ...


I suppose that's good for Republicans.  Democrats do better...

Clinton ... 15.9%
Obama ....12.1%
Biden ...... 37.7%


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > I c h i g o said:
> ...


You mean like under Trump, when gold rose from 1,203 to 1,848 and sliver from 17 to 25?


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Correction, Obama's best year was 3.1%.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Still sticking with it I see....


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> 
> What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.
> 
> ...



Ummmm....snowflakes have really short memories. 

Prior to passing this latest $1.9 TRILLION Faux COVID-19 Relief Bill, one in which only approx $300 Billion actually had anything to do with COVID-19 or COVID-19 relief, the Congressional Budget Office put out a report declaring THE US ECONOMY WOULD GET BACK TOPRE-COVID-19 LEVELS BY APRIL WITHOUT A DIME BEING SPRINT, THAT THE $1.9 TRILLION DEFICIT BOMB WAS NOT NEEDED. 

The only thing that has really changed is the massive Constitutional and Civil Rights-oppressing Lockdowns have been loosened / ignored and things are opening back up.   

It's not *BECAUSE* of what Biden and Democrats have done, It is *IN SPITE* of what Biden and Democrats.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


^^^ conservatism = ideology of excuses


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Sticking with reality you mean. And Trump is the only president on record to not exceed 3%.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> 
> What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.
> 
> ...


its the Government spending at taxpayers expense that is pushing up the market right now------enriching the chinese and others at US taxpayers expense.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You lose cred when you make shit up....


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Who needs to make shit up? You must _think_ everyone lives in a world of dementia just because you do.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Oh another phony graph made on your word processor....


----------



## Staidhup (Apr 1, 2021)

Face the facts, the Wuhan pandemic is the only reason Charlie McCarthy and his puppeteers had a chance. Then again with the passing of each year it becomes ever more apparent just how uninformed people are today. I fear for my grandchildren’s future.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


LOLOL

You're truly fucked in the head, cultist. You could have easily clicked on the link I gave to the BEA source to see I posted reality while you live in a world of dementia.


----------



## Staidhup (Apr 1, 2021)

So how’s the market going to adjust when the money spigot gets turned off and interest rates rise?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yet record low unemployment...


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What link tard?...


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


So? Is that supposed to mean Trump isn't the only president on record to never exceed 3% GDP growth in a single year?


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


LOL

Why do you blame me for your ignorance, dumbfuck??

The link in my post.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Record low unemployment.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What link?...what Post?....


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Rounded up meaningless numbers including 2020 when almost every nation on earth suffered from COVID.


----------



## Astrostar (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > *HOORAY FOR THE WALL STREET BANKSTERS!*
> ...


Please, get the terminology straight.  It's "cult," not "party."

Thank you!


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Yes the Dim cult, correct looneytunes.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

.


easyt65 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> ...


Your tears make me happy.

What you and Trump never understood was that in order to have an economic recovery we had to get covid under control.
Trump failed to do that, Biden has done that.
The Biden Boom is going to be one of the best economic expansions in US history.
GDP expected to be 6+% this year.
Trump barely did better than Obama, and Trump spent $trillions on stimulus and government spending, most of which went to the ultra wealthy, or the military.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> .
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> ...


Lay off the brown acid, Gomer Pyle.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Thanks for not answering my questions. Your avoidance of them actually answered for you.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> .
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> ...


Where do you keep your Trump centerfolds?  Hung on the bedroom wall?  In magazines so you can take them with you to the can?  You manlovers just cant get enough of him.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 1, 2021)

Astrostar said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


OK....The DNC and Xiden ass swabs are a cult....Duly noted.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> .
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> ...


Pinochijoe has 160,000 kills they are dying faster than they are getting spaded...oh sorry their vaccinations


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> .
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> ...


We will see how many trespassers take most of the jobs in poorer areas.
If you hire a trespasser I wish you a horribly painful death.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Your rolled up numbers are meaningless.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


... bea.gov ... post #140

Where I proved you're wrong. Where I proved Trump is the only president to never exceed 3% GDP growth in a year. Where I proved Obama had one year of 3.1% GDP growth, which you idiotically called, "bullshit."

Don't you ever get tired of being wrong??


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


LOL

Rolled up? You smokin' and postin' again?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Post 140...
Your chart from 2nd grade?
I read it and you are infantile.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


LOL

You mean the chart I got from the BEA?? Now you're dumbing yourself further down by referring to the BEA as "2nd grade?"


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


After all the government lies from the GW era I need graphs with much more detail to believe anything.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


LOLOL

I really don't give a shit what you need. Go see your shrink to fulfill your needs. This country goes by the GDP figures put out quarterly and annually by the BEA. Not my problem that bothers you now that they show Trump is the only president on record to never exceed 3% real GDP growth.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> ........ Where I proved Obama had one year of 3.1% GDP growth, which you idiotically called, "bullshit."



Obama's GDP growth was based on TARP trickle down economics.
Overwhelmingly the growth under Obama was enjoyed by the elites. The wealth gap grew at a faster rate under Obama than any other President. The wealthy gained tremendously under Obama. Everyone else - not so much.
Wages stayed stagnant, while investor wealth grew exponentially.
And you all stood there and cheered like the sheep you are.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


BEA...
Which bullshit U{X} did they use?
U1?
U2?
U3?
U4?
U5?
U6?
U7?
U8?
Feeling like the stupid piece of shit you are yet?


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > ........ Where I proved Obama had one year of 3.1% GDP growth, which you idiotically called, "bullshit."
> ...


The year where Obama had 3.1% growth was 2015 and TARP had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


GDP was great under GW when millions were unemployed.
You really are a moron.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 What? I am not talking about one of his years dolt. I am talking about all 8 of them.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Not my problem you don't know the difference between GDP from the unemployment rate. <smh>


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Blacks serving coffee!
You really are a racist.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


That's what you replied to...

_Where I proved Obama had one year of 3.1% GDP growth, which you idiotically called, "bullshit."_​


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Yes I do, you pos.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


LOLOL

Serving coffee is now racist?? You've lost your mind.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Because the U{X} formulas are created and used to cover up a bad economy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2021)

Pretty sure you really don't want to go there with Obama.
Stock Market - exploded.
Wages - nada.
Black unemployment - higher.
Wealth gap - increased at the fastest rate in history.
2,000,000 people lost their homes, while the investment banks that owned the properties were bailed out 100% - AND kept the property.

And you people stood there and cheered.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


No, you don't. You never would have asked what alternative measures of labor underutilization the *BEA* uses had you actually known the difference.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


For unemployment. I'm talking about GDP. You really should learn the difference.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pretty sure you really don't want to go there with Obama.
> Stock Market - exploded.
> Wages - nada.
> Black unemployment - higher.
> ...


*"Black unemployment - higher."*

Well that's a lie.

1/2009: 12.7%
1/2017: 7.4%
Previous record low: 7.0%

Bureau of Labor Statistics Data (bls.gov)


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


GDP and Unemployment are 2 different issues.
GDP is a rolled up number that provides no indication of how individuals are faring.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You confused what I clearly posted to cover up your ideological bullshit.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Of course they are different. That's why you're retarded for conflating GDP with alternative measures of labor underutilization.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Shitstreak, GDP is not ideological.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No that's all you want to talk about because the rest was "let them eat cake"... your lord and saviour Obama was a Corporatist... and that doesn't go with the narrative


----------



## citygator (Apr 1, 2021)

Greatest thread ever about the greatest economy ever run by the greatest president ever from Delaware.  Anyone else just killing it in the market plus watching their house appreciate by the hour?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I stated that GDP can be sky high despite massive unemployment.
You are seeing what I’m posting through your ideological lens.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


When less than 1% are benefitting from it, it is an ideological argument.
That’s why RWers and LWers misuse it all the time.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, I posted about 3.1% GDP in 2015 because another poster erroneously claimed Obama's best year was 2.8%. You have serious issues.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


And the top .9% were the recipe of most of it.
But your emotions can’t handle that fact.


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


More than 1% benefitted.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> 
> What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.
> 
> ...


hey stupid Biden has killed high paying jobs FACT
What we have right now is carryover of What Trump did  nothing jo has done created this 
in 6 months you'll not live this bullshit thread down I WILL NOT ALLOW IT.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Making minimum wage and living in a slum is benefiting?


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Shitstreak, 99% are not earning minimum wage.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

.


bigrebnc1775 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> ...


You're a total fool.
What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.

US predicted to grow at 6+% GDP this yr
Watch the jobs report next week, it'll be a smoker
The covid relief bill is giving desperate help to millions of families/people
The infrastructure bill will create millions of new jobs, on top of all the jobs currently being created.

The Biden Boom will be one of the greatest expansions in US history

This is why we elected Biden.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Trump's economy was all fluff.
He never had good growth at all, he just told people it was great and the idiot sheep fell in line and believed it.

Trump inherited a decent economy and just poured on a lot of stimulus and government spending programs. With all the spending and deficit increases Trump had, he should've gotten a better return on his money.

Trump just continued Obama's solid hiring rate and his low growth.  Biden's economy will be much much better. Growth will be massive.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> .
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


if jo understood economics and how the economy works he wouldn't kill jobs, he wouldn't reeneter into the Paris accord, he would keep tariffs on China 
And if this is a Biden boom what exactly did he do to create the boom?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How is record economic stats fluff? For three slide years president Trump had the economy booming


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


I just told you:
1) Beating covid. Trump failed on covid, Biden is winning. We need covid gone to get the economy back
2) Covid relief. Trump couldn't get any needed relief to suffering families, Biden did.
3) Infrastructure, will create millions of high paying jobs.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


The numbers don't say that.
Trump had low growth. he never had 3% growth annually.
Trump just poured on $ Trillions in stimulus and spending and got a little pop, he got a bad return on all his debt spending.
Trump inherited good job growth from Obama, he just kept that going. An OK accomplishment, but nothing special.

Trump told you everything was great and you believed him because you are a total sheep.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Sorry pal, Trump’s tax break caused a shit load of commercial and residential construction.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...




jobs paid for with tax money are not real jobs,,, and definitely not sustainable,,


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


How is the 3% calculated?


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Like I said, an extremely inefficient use of government debt.

Trump spent like crazy and poured on $ trillions in Stimulus, of course growth will increase, but it didn't increase very much at all.  It was never high under Trump.  AND there were periods under Obama where growth was just as high or higher (also lower periods under Obama)


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Government numbers


----------



## Oddball (Apr 1, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Basic econ to a leftbat hack loon....Might as well be trying to 'splain quantum physics to a fungo bat.


----------



## progressive hunter (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...




theres no good use of government debt


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


here's the fact middle class America got pay raises under President Trump's leadership. We had low unemployment with all sectors
Blacks Latinos women all had low unemployment numbers 
Fewer people were on federal assistance


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> .
> 
> 
> easyt65 said:
> ...


My tears are from laughing.
I didn't think it possible, but Jie gas proven to be worse in less than 100 days than Barry was in 8 years.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Unemployment was low when Trump took over, and Trump's job hiring was the same rate as Obama's.
Trump did ok with jobs, that was his only accomplishment in his entire presidency.

Point being, the Trump economy was slightly better than average, it was mainly fluff and when he said "the greatest economy ever" it was all BS that only sheep like you believe.

Now watch what happens over the next 2 years, we are going to boom with 6+% growth, that will be the greatest economy ever.
Just watch...


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Yet Americans approve of Joe...
I don't think you have mentally prepared yourself for the Biden Boom yet.  
I don't think you understand the significance of 6% GDP growth...
Just watch...


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Unemployment was not low when Trump took office.
You should leave your nursing home once in a while.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


You were expecting 0% growth post-COVID?
Are you retarded?


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Sorry pal, Trump’s tax break caused a shit load of commercial and residential construction.


And we're in a bubble now. So when the housing markets crash again, we can blame Trump, right?


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Liar. It was 4.7% and we had full employment.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


4.9 %
THAT IS LOW.
GET A CLUE
YOU ARE STUPID, THIS PROVES IT...

In addition Trump's rate of hiring was the same as Obama's.

Basically you are the typical dumb as shit retard Trumper who knows nothing about economics or economies.  Trump told you "we have the greatest economy ever" and you believed him because you are stupid and gullible.

4.9 percent

*Unemployment rate unchanged at 4.9 percent in July 2016*
https://www.bls.gov › opub › ted › unemployment-rate-u...


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 1, 2021)

If you want to 'manufacture' growth you have to / it helps if you lock everything down, wipe out over 50% of minority-owned small businesses, hamstring the economy, & put thousands of people out of work.  After that, when you finally open things back up, you get amazing 'growth' numbers.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


The only construction taking place under Obama was Big Tech building up universities so they could import more Business Visas to cause more American unemployment.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


I don’t consider being a janitor at $7.00/hour employment; it’s humiliation.
Under Trump they learned to construction houses and stores.


----------



## Toro (Apr 1, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I don’t consider being a janitor at $7.00/hour employment; it’s humiliation.



That's exactly what Marxists say

lol


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 2, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> 
> What Biden understands, that Trump and his idiot supporters never understood:  You can't have an economic recovery unless you have a covid recovery.  Biden has said this many times.
> 
> ...


/—-/ Tell the democRAT governors to open up their states. Trump didn’t  shut them down.


----------



## The Banker (Apr 2, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The Banker said:
> 
> 
> > Biden is going to be another economic great, Just like Bill Clinton.
> ...


BLOW OUT JOBS NUMBERS TODAY!!!!!!

916k new jobs!!!
You are totally clueless and know nothing about economics, 2021 is going to be one of the best years in American history, and it is so fuckin obvious...
GDP 6+%
Jobs: to the moon
Stock market: to infinity

Biden is fixing the Trump mess. Biden is crushing covid. Biden is getting covid relief to Americans, and Biden is creating millions of jobs through his middle class focused initiatives.

The Biden BOOM has started, you are going to hate how great Biden is.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 2, 2021)

The Banker said:


> The Biden BOOM has started,



But enough about his diaper.


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 2, 2021)

Toro said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t consider being a janitor at $7.00/hour employment; it’s humiliation.
> ...


What YOU said is Marxist.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Apr 2, 2021)

It seems pretty obvious that getting on top of Covid is the key to any countries success. Even our useless government has grasped that. However Trumps approach was to downplay it or ignore it. Mainly to try and maintain an artificial stock market high.

After all of the apocalyptic trumpian warnings its a bit of a relief to see America beginning to thrive again. I am heavily invested in US success and hope that it continues.

Its disappointing that the trumpers on here do not share that happiness. What sort of America do they want ?


----------



## Indeependent (Apr 2, 2021)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems pretty obvious that getting on top of Covid is the key to any countries success. Even our useless government has grasped that. However Trumps approach was to downplay it or ignore it. Mainly to try and maintain an artificial stock market high.
> 
> After all of the apocalyptic trumpian warnings its a bit of a relief to see America beginning to thrive again. I am heavily invested in US success and hope that it continues.
> 
> Its disappointing that the trumpers on here do not share that happiness. What sort of America do they want ?


I know full well that you are a moron but COVID is spiking again around the world.


----------



## my2¢ (Apr 2, 2021)

my2¢ said:


> Most often the Bureau of Labor Statistics releases their monthly report on the first Friday of the month.  I haven't check their schedule to see if it will be coming out tomorrow but I'll be holding any applause until I see the report's figures for March.



I'm now applauding.  To avoid cherry-picking economic reports that match my preconceived opinion, I use the Bureau's report as my constant.    
Total nonfarm payroll employment rose by 916,000 in March, and the unemployment rate 
edged down to 6.0 percent, the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics reported today. These 
improvements in the labor market reflect the continued resumption of economic activity 
that had been curtailed due to the coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic. Job growth was 
widespread in March, led by gains in leisure and hospitality, public and private 
education, and construction.
Employment Situation Summary (bls.gov)​


----------



## theHawk (Apr 2, 2021)

The Banker said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Manufacturing is an all time high in decades thanks to President Trump and his tariffs.  He brought back half a million manufacturing jobs.  Biden hasn’t done jack.


----------



## Staidhup (Apr 3, 2021)

The Banker said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...



To some the national debt is meaningless, just keep printing those greenbacks, kick that can down the road, yet to others attempting to house and feed their family’s, the retired on fixed income, resulting reduced purchasing power is huge. 
Those that actually work for a living, exercise fiscal constraint, pay their own way, believe the government should also exercise fiscal restraint, furthermore don’t hate America, they just have an opposing viewpoint.
Now Mr Banker the reason the stock market is so high is three fold, A) alternative investment yields (Bonds) are artificially kept low by the Federal Reserve, B) artificially manipulated low rates (Fed policy that purchases debt instruments)provide a subsidy to marginal businesses making it easier to pile on low interest debt, and C) risk tolerance is high. So Mr Banker what happens to your beloved stock market if rates increase or the country slips into a hyper inflationary period? One has to understand Bitcoins, and host of other alternatives, rapid escalation in price is the direct  result of individuals loosing faith in sovereign currency.
Employment increases and escalating  manufacturing numbers are the result of pent up demand resulting from the Wuhan virus and international shut downs. Your narrative is not only flawed but dangerous.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 3, 2021)

The Banker said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > *HOORAY FOR THE WALL STREET BANKSTERS!*
> ...




So link us to a post of yours from 2017, 18, 19, or early 2020 when the economy was BOOMING under Trump before Covid and you celebrated it!

Aside from your faux Trump paraphrases, you can't have a booming economy without a Covid recovery and you can't have a Covid recovery without a VACCINE.

Thanks again, Donald, for busting a nut doing the impossible and getting vaccines out to us just a few months after Covid struck, in record time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Apr 4, 2021)

The Banker said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > The Banker said:
> ...


Again dumbass biden has signed EO's that will kill any jobs growth you stupid SOB
And any jobs growth you're seeing right now was put in place by by the leadership of President Trump


----------

